# Civil Affairs Soldier killed in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Oct 22, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/October/081021-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 21, 2008) — A Civil Affairs Soldier with the 95th Civil Affairs Brigade (Airborne) was killed Oct. 20, 2008 during operations in Afghanistan.

Capt. Robert D. Lindenau, 39, a civil affairs officer assigned to the 91st Civil Affairs Battalion, 95th CA Bde., died from wounds sustained when his vehicle was struck by a rocket-propelled grenade during mounted operations.

He was deployed to Afghanistan in support of Operation Enduring Freedom, serving as a civil affairs team leader with the 91st CA Bn.

Lindenau is survived by his wife, Tonya, and their four children, Rachael, Gabe, Sarah and Hannah of Fort Bragg, N.C.

For Capt. Lindenau's bio, click here...


----------



## whiterose (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP, paratrooper.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Rest in peace.... God be with your family.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 22, 2008)

Damn sad news.  RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP Captain Lindenau

Prayers out to your family, especially your little ones, and to all those in harms way.

LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 22, 2008)

RIP CPT


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 22, 2008)

Rest Well, Captain.  Prayers of comfort, strength and courage for the family left to carry on.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 22, 2008)

Rest in peace, sir.  Your war is over.  Thank you for your service.  My prayers to your family in their hour of need.


----------



## metalchica (Oct 22, 2008)

*Another CA KIA*

Army Sgt. Federico G. Borjas, 33, of San Diego; assigned to 416th Civil Affairs Battalion, 351st Civil Affairs Command, U.S. Army Reserve, San Diego; died Oct. 16 in Bermel District Center, Afghanistan, of wounds sustained from small-arms fire during a dismounted patrol. 

RIP CPT Lindenau and SGT Borjas


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 22, 2008)

Rest in Peace, CPT Lindenau and SGT Borjas.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 23, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Borjas and Captain Lindenau. My thoughts and prayers out to all those with whom they served, and to their families and friends back at home.

I will keep their memory in my heart this night...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 23, 2008)

RIP Brothers!


----------

